# Girl advice?



## Iforgotmypassword

I have a bit of a conundrum on my hands here fellow music enthusiasts.

Essentially I recently met this girl at that show that I posted a video of and my friend and I asked her if she wanted to jam sometime.

She came and we did so and whatnot and after she left my friend made it pretty clear to me that he had a thing for her. This was fine with me, I thought she was cute and really cool, but I was willing to back off in respect for his feelings.

However the girl and I have been exchanging facebook messages for a week or so sharing bands and such and so of course we continued to do to so after that night. This is the content of the messages from a few days afterwards... starting on Sunday

Her:

so i think we_ (me, her and my friend that I play with)_ are all getting together friday but I'll be in greenville wednesday if you want to meet up?

Me:
What time will you be in town on Wednesday?

Her:
I'll be there all day

Me:
Gotcha.

Well I'm probably going to the tipsy teapot at like 8 on Wednesday for this show so I don't know if that's something you're interested in but that's where I'll be if you wanted to hang out.

http://www.facebook.com/events/370151333037887/

DRIFTWOOD w/ BEN GRIFFITH @ THE TIPSY TEAPOT
Tomorrow at 8:00pm at The Tipsy Teapot
Join
Share

Her:

i'll be down to check it out i'm always down to go to tipsy

Me:
Sounds good.

Guess I'll see you there.

Her:
i was wondering if you would like to hang before then? if you're down???

Me:
Yeah that's possible.

I'm pretty free on Wednesday though I gotta keep an eye on the kids a little bit in the afternoon.

Her:
Dude i will totally help babysit and ill most likely be up and around at 12

Me:
Haha thanks, but during the day to day it's actually easier for me to just keep an eye on stuff.

Ok, well I guess just hit me up when you're in town and we'll see what's up from there?

Oh, by the way did you check out that Neurosis link that I posted?

So basically my questions are as follows:

1. Does it seem like she likes me or is just trying to hang out in a friendly way? It seems like she's trying to hang out with just me and not my friend which worries me...

2. What should I do about this? I tried to make us hanging out as casual as possible by just letting her know where I'd be if she wanted to swing by to say hi, but now she wants I don't want to screw my friend over. He's a good guy and it would hurt his feelings if he thought that I was trying to take her out from under his nose or that she was trying to do the same with me.

3. Why does this crap have to be so confusing?

4. I've kind of liked her the whole time but have been suppressing it for my friend's sake, could this be me projecting my attraction onto her? Maybe she's just friendly right?

5. HELLLPPPP she's messaging me again right now and I don't know what to dooooooooooooooo.


----------



## clavichorder

It was established that your friend was interested in her first? It seems like she's interested in you. If you are interested in her, why don't you bring it up with your friend? Perhaps have a conversation with him about it, its good to get these things out in the open.

The way you are describing it, she seems determined to hang out with you alone. Perhaps you should also tell her about your mixed feelings.


----------



## kv466

3. It's confusing because you're being a wuss!! lol...seriously, though....



Ok,...so I am one who does not mess with a friend's girl. BUT...is she his girl or did he just say he liked her? Because if he just likes her then there is NOTHING that says you can't like her too. You're young and girls will come and go but let me tell you,...if she's pretty and she makes your heart sing and she's apparently digging you,...GO FOR IT!


this message is brought to you by someone who has let lovely ladies just slip by. 


DON'T LET IT HAPPEN TO YOU!


----------



## Clementine

Oh yay, girl advice! The only advice more fun to give than music advice. 

Sounds like she likes you, and if you like her, go for it!

Tell your friend first though, say that you think she's interested in you, and you might be too. He'll probably be put out, but it would immature for him to hold it against you. It's not like he has known her longer than you, and if she doesn't have feelings for your friend there's nothing either of you can do about it. 

I probably wouldn't tell her about your mixed feelings though. You want to show her you're a mature young adult, so deal with the situation on your own. Drag her into it, and you'll look childish, like you don't know what to do. Plus it'll make things awkward between her and your friend. 

Good luck!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am an expert at relationships, believe me. I get asked stuff like this all the time.

A few questions for you:

What is your star sign? What is your friend's star sign? What is her star sign? Does she have nice boobs? What classical music will you be jamming to?

Here's two for you to think about:
If she is a Gemini, she just wants to be friends. (although if you say the right things, you could get something going. You'll feel more like a friend than anything else though)
If she is a Cancer, she _definitely_ has a thing for you.

Regards,
Match-maker COAG. :tiphat:


----------



## Ravndal

Find out how the situation is between you and this girl, and if its a 100% mutual connection, go talk to your friend about it


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ravndal said:


> Find out how the situation is between you and this girl, and if its a 100% mutual connection, go talk to your friend about it


Geez that is the _worst_ thing to do in this kind of situation.


----------



## Meaghan

So, seems like most people are saying pretty close to the same thing I would anyway, but I'll throw in my two cents all the same.

1. You both like her.
2. She prefers you:


Iforgotmypassword said:


> so i think we_ (me, her and my friend that I play with)_ are all getting together friday but I'll be in greenville wednesday if you want to meet up?





Iforgotmypassword said:


> i was wondering if you would like to hang before then? if you're down???


3. She's not his girl.

You would not be doing anything wrong in reciprocating her advances. To minimize the odds of your friend feeling slighted, it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to talk to him first, but I wouldn't recommend talking to him in an asking-permission sort of way (it would frame the situation as one in which he sort of implicitly has rights to the girl, which is not the case). He also might prefer that you not tell her he likes her.

I was once in a situation where a friend and I liked the same guy and she had mentioned it first, but he liked me. I talked to her about it and things turned out fine. He may well be disappointed, but it would be selfish and unfair of him to make a fuss in your presence or punish you for it.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm stumped, but I can't help but think Guru Brahmin would've had the answer.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Well thanks everybody for your advice. I think I'll just let my friend know that I like her and let things pan out however they will... though I think you're all right in assuming that she likes me.


kv466 said:


> 3. It's confusing because you're being a wuss!! lol...seriously, though....


Lol thanks a lot pal.

I'm just trying to look out for my friend and be a good guy... but you're right, if she likes me then there's no point in trying to pretend that I don't like her or that she likes him.


----------



## Kopachris

I don't really have anything to add to this thread. It makes sense, though, that TC members would give great relationship advice since most of us are either 1) experienced (by that, I mean "geezers"), or 2) analytical enough to make sense of a relationship. (Or both.) This thread is a fascinating example of this.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^

Yeah, I'm actually surprised by the quick response. I guess everybody loves a good (or mediocre) relationship question.


----------



## Ravndal

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Geez that is the _worst_ thing to do in this kind of situation.


oh really?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ravndal said:


> oh really?


As I said before, I am an expert in this field of knowledge. Consult me to fix all your relationship problems. :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am an expert at relationships, believe me. I get asked stuff like this all the time.
> 
> A few questions for you:
> 
> What is your star sign? What is your friend's star sign? What is her star sign? Does she have nice boobs? What classical music will you be jamming to?


Hmm, interesting questions...



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here's two for you to think about:
> If she is a Gemini, she just wants to be friends. (although if you say the right things, you could get something going. You'll feel more like a friend than anything else though)
> If she is a Cancer, she _definitely_ has a thing for you.


Where did you get that stuff from? 



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Regards,
> Match-maker COAG. :tiphat:


That reminds me of: Match maker, match maker, make me a match. Out of "Fiddler On The Roof." Love that musical/film whatever you call it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hmm, interesting questions...
> 
> Where did you get that stuff from?
> 
> That reminds me of: Match maker, match maker, make me a match. Out of "Fiddler On The Roof." Love that musical/film whatever you call it.


I also know how to attract a Taurus girl, like you.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I also know how to attract a Taurus girl, like you.


Oh really, and how do you do that?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Oh really, and how do you do that?


Constantly try and impress them. I can do that by writing some sort of composition I suppose. Something that I'm already doing ...

Make them laugh. A daunting task, but I try. If you can make the girl laugh, she would enjoy being with you.

The way to attract the Taurus girl is through food. And since you've fallen for my trap and told me via visitor messages what your favourite food is, I'm sure the rest will be easy. 

Now I need to learn how to cook.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Constantly try and impress them. I can do that by writing some sort of composition I suppose. Something that I'm already doing ...


My only answer: 



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Make them laugh. A daunting task, but I try. If you can make the girl laugh, she would enjoy being with you.


Hmph, maybe.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The way to attract the Taurus girl is through food. And since you've fallen for my trap and told me via visitor messages what your favourite food is, I'm sure the rest will be easy.


Huh, I knew you were up to something.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Now I need to learn how to cook.


Yes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

@Everyone else who doesn't think I am an expert match maker, I just proved you all wrong. IN YOUR FACE.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

composerofavantgarde said:


> @everyone else who doesn't think i am an expert match maker, i just proved you all wrong. In your face.


You did not.

DON'T BELIEVE HIM!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> You did not.
> 
> DON'T BELIEVE HIM!!!


Something else to keep in mind when attracting the Taurus female is to not get them angry. They can become cross and bad tempered and _very_ stubborn.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Something else to keep in mind when attracting the Taurus female is to not get them angry. They can become cross and bad tempered and _very_ stubborn.


I give up on this conversation.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I give up on this conversation.


Their stubborness can also result in laziness as you can plainly see here. MaestroViolinist is too lazy to continue the conversation.


----------



## Lenfer

I would just ask her how she feels and depending on her answer you could agree to stay friends or if you like her to tell her. This is where it gets tricky you should tell her your friend likes her also but this shouldn't be a problem if she likes you if she doesn't like you in that way there is no need to tell her.

As for your friend well if she does like you then and you like her it was her choice and I'm sure he'll understand. His pride might be a little bruised but if he is your friend he will understand.

Best of luck *Password*.


----------



## Moira

When I was young and beautiful, shortly after the Dark Ages, I met two blokes who both liked me. I picked one. Later it turned out it was the wrong one, but we had lots of hot asterisks while our relationship lasted. In retrospect I would do the same thing again even if I was allergic to the shampoo that he used on his beard. What? I HATE beards. Why I made that decision I will never know. 

But there you have it. She picked you.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am an expert at relationships, believe me. I get asked stuff like this all the time.
> 
> A few questions for you:
> 
> What is your star sign? What is your friend's star sign? What is her star sign? Does she have nice boobs? What classical music will you be jamming to?
> 
> Here's two for you to think about:
> If she is a Gemini, she just wants to be friends. (although if you say the right things, you could get something going. You'll feel more like a friend than anything else though)
> If she is a Cancer, she _definitely_ has a thing for you.
> 
> Regards,
> Match-maker COAG. :tiphat:


By George! Triple LOL


----------



## myaskovsky2002

myaskovsky2002 said:


> By George! Triple LOL


I think you do not have enough elements to judge. Try speaking about more personal matters... Talk about relationships. What is your ideal mate? I hope she won't say a woman.... Lesbians are not interesting, are they? LOL

I am a lesbian myself.

Martina


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

...still haven't talked to my friend, but this girl is starting to come on a bit strong. Not sure whether to be turned on or scared :0


----------



## Ravndal

Iforgotmypassword said:


> ...still haven't talked to my friend, but this girl is starting to come on a bit strong. Not sure whether to be *turned on* or scared :0


Go for the first


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

^ 

Oh... ok.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Looking for Inspiration ?

Roxane and Christian (Cyrano de Bergerac):

ROXANE:
[running up to CHRISTIAN] Ah, Christian! At last!

CHRISTIAN:
[taking her hands] Now, Roxane, tell me why you traveled such perilous roads and dealt with such vulgar soldiers in order to come here.

ROXANE:
Your letters brought me here, my love!

CHRISTIAN:
What do you mean?

ROXANE:
It's your fault that I ran such risks! Your letters intoxicated me so much I lost my reason! So many letters! And each one better than the one before!

CHRISTIAN:
Do you mean to say you came all this way just because of a few simple love letters?

ROXANE:
Yes! You have no idea of the power those letters hold! Ever since that night under my window, when, in a voice all new to me, you bared your soul-ever since then I've adored you! And now, with all the letters of the past month, I hear your tender and true voice so close to me! So it is your fault, I say! It was your voice that drew me here. Penelope never would have stayed home and contented herself with her embroidering if her Ulysses could have written such letters! Instead, she would have cast everything aside and fled to join him, as mad for love as was Helen!

CHRISTIAN:
But-

ROXANE:
I read them over and over. I grew weak with love. I was entirely yours. Each separate page was like a flower petal, plucked from your soul, and sent wafting into mine. Imprinted in each burning word was a love so sincere, so powerful-

CHRISTIAN:
A love sincere! And you really could feel that, Roxane?

ROXANE:
Yes, I felt it!

CHRISTIAN:
And so you have come…

ROXANE:
Oh, Christian, my true love! Yes, I have come to you! If I were to throw myself down on my knees, I know you would lift me up. Therefore, I lay my soul down at your feet, and it cannot be raised. I've come to beg your forgiveness. And it seems a good time to ask for forgiveness, now that death is so near. I ask you to forgive me for the insult I did to you when I first loved you only for your handsome face!

CHRISTIAN:
[horror-stricken] Roxane!

ROXANE:
And later, when I grew less frivolous, I began to love you not just for your beauty, but for also for your soul. I loved you for both of these things at once!

CHRISTIAN:
And now?

ROXANE:
Ah! And now, your true self has triumphed over your appearance! I now love you only for your soul!

CHRISTIAN:
[stepping backward] Oh, Roxane!

ROXANE:
But be happy. It must be torture for any noble soul to be loved only for beauty. For beauty is a poor disguise that is soon worn threadbare by time. Your dear thoughts have outshined the handsome face that won me in the beginning. And now I see clearer. Now I no longer see your beauty at all!

CHRISTIAN:
Oh!

ROXANE:
Do you still doubt your victory?

CHRISTIAN:
[pained] Oh, Roxane!

ROXANE:
I know. You cannot believe in such a love yet.

CHRISTIAN:
I don't ask for such a love as that! All I want is for you to love me more simply!

ROXANE:
Like so many other women have loved you? For shame! Let me show you a better kind of love!

CHRISTIAN:
No! The first one was better!

ROXANE:
Oh, how wrong you are! The way I love you now is the best kind of love! I love you for your true self. If you were less handsome-

CHRISTIAN:
Hush!

ROXANE:
I would love you still! Yes, even if you became ugly-

CHRISTIAN:
No! Don't say it!

ROXANE:
Yes, I will say it!

CHRISTIAN:
Even if I were ugly?

ROXANE:
Yes, even so, I swear I'd love you still!

CHRISTIAN:
My God!

ROXANE:
Are you content at last?

CHRISTIAN:
[in a choked voice] Yes.

ROXANE:
What's wrong?

CHRISTIAN:
[gently pushing her away] Nothing. I just need to have a word with someone. Just one moment.

ROXANE:
But…

CHRISTIAN:
[pointing to the CADETS] Those poor fellows are being deprived of you while you're here with me. Go on and speak to them and smile at them before they die.

ROXANE:
[deeply moved] Dear Christian!

[She goes up to the CADETS, who respectfully crowd around her.]

•According to ancient Greek mythology, Helen was the most beautiful woman in the world. Her abduction by Paris was the incident that set off the Trojan War.
•thoughtless, careless
•Roxane's statement illuminates an important theme of the play: the idea that inner beauty is more substantial than outer beauty, and that intelligence is more important than appearance. The statement also emphasizes the irony that is occurring during the scene. While Roxane believes that her statement will make Christian realize that she loves him for his inner worth, Christian hears the statement as proof that she does not love him for who he is at all. Her love belongs, instead, to the person who wrote the letters. While Christian and the audience know that Cyrano wrote the letters, Roxane is unaware.

it is long enough. Good reading. Love is a long trip.

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Iforgotmypassword said:


> ...still haven't talked to my friend, but this girl is starting to come on a bit strong. Not sure whether to be turned on or scared :0


Use reverse psychology. Turn _her _ on.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Use reverse psychology. Turn _her _ on.


I am not sure it is reverse... Girls think more about sex than we think. When I started dating my actual wife I gave her a book I liked very much: Eugene Oneguin by Pushkin, the year after we went to the opera and saw 4 times in two weeks this terrific opera.
I guess I'm very romantic and she loved that, she also loved the fact I was reading Madame Bovary in French. BTW... The book was so boring that I put it down. LOL. Well... French was my second or third language (I am not sure) and I could read perfectly well and speak perfectly well in the language of Molière. When she came home, she noticed that my mother and I were speaking just in French. She had no choice but to learn it. I taught her for a while, she learnt really fast. She is smarter than me, that's not difficult. I promise you

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am not sure it is reverse... Girls think more about sex than we think. When I started dating my actual wife I gave her a book I liked very much: Eugene Oneguin by Pushkin, the year after we went to the opera and saw 4 times in two weeks this terrific opera.
> I guess I'm very romantic and she loved that, she also loved the fact I was reading Madame Bovary in French. BTW... The book was so boring that I put it down. LOL. Well... French was my second or third language (I am not sure) and I could read perfectly well and speak perfectly well in the language of Molière. When she came home, she noticed that my mother and I were speaking just in French. She had no choice but to learn it. I taught her for a while, she learnt really fast. She is smarter than me, that's not difficult. I promise you
> 
> Martin


What are all of your star signs?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What are all of your star signs?


I think I never said it.

Sagittarius, ascendent Pisces? I was born in Buenos Aires Argentina on 12/12/1951 at noon. Jupiter is my planet. And I'm proud because Jupiter is the most important god in Roman mythology. I believe that behaviour can be related to signs, not in day-to-day forecast or foresight...or whatever you call it. But Sagittarius is a double sign. Half man, half horse. The wild part in me. I can be very wild.
My elder son, John, was born on 6/6/1983 at 6:15 am.... He's my half and he is the musician I could never become.

And what about you, my friend?

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I think I never said it.
> 
> Sagittarius, ascendent Pisces? I was born in Buenos Aires Argentina on 12/12/1951 at noon. Jupiter is my planet. And I'm proud because Jupiter is the most important god in Roman mythology. I believe that behaviour can be related to signs, not in day-to-day forecast or foresight...or whatever you call it. But Sagittarius is a double sign. Half man, half horse. The wild part in me. I can be very wild.
> My elder son, John, was born on 6/6/1983 at 6:15 am.... He's my half and he is the musician I could never become.
> 
> And what about you, my friend?
> 
> Martin


HA! Thought you might have been. Especially in your comments in that How Often Are You Sad thread.

I am the complete opposite to you in terms of personality. Me is a Cancer.


----------



## Turangalîla

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I think I never said it.
> 
> Sagittarius, ascendent Pisces? I was born in Buenos Aires Argentina on 12/12/1951 at noon. Jupiter is my planet. And I'm proud because Jupiter is the most important god in Roman mythology. I believe that behaviour can be related to signs, not in day-to-day forecast or foresight...or whatever you call it. But Sagittarius is a double sign. Half man, half horse. The wild part in me. I can be very wild.
> My elder son, John, was born on 6/6/1983 at 6:15 am.... He's my half and he is the musician I could never become.
> 
> And what about you, my friend?
> 
> Martin


Why do people believe in these things? Just a curious question.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Why do people believe in these things? Just a curious question.


Because I don't believe in religion.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Looking for Inspiration ?
> 
> Roxane and Christian (Cyrano de Bergerac):
> 
> ROXANE:
> [running up to CHRISTIAN] Ah, Christian! At last!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> [taking her hands] Now, Roxane, tell me why you traveled such perilous roads and dealt with such vulgar soldiers in order to come here.
> 
> ROXANE:
> Your letters brought me here, my love!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> What do you mean?
> 
> ROXANE:
> It's your fault that I ran such risks! Your letters intoxicated me so much I lost my reason! So many letters! And each one better than the one before!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> Do you mean to say you came all this way just because of a few simple love letters?
> 
> ROXANE:
> Yes! You have no idea of the power those letters hold! Ever since that night under my window, when, in a voice all new to me, you bared your soul-ever since then I've adored you! And now, with all the letters of the past month, I hear your tender and true voice so close to me! So it is your fault, I say! It was your voice that drew me here. Penelope never would have stayed home and contented herself with her embroidering if her Ulysses could have written such letters! Instead, she would have cast everything aside and fled to join him, as mad for love as was Helen!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> But-
> 
> ROXANE:
> I read them over and over. I grew weak with love. I was entirely yours. Each separate page was like a flower petal, plucked from your soul, and sent wafting into mine. Imprinted in each burning word was a love so sincere, so powerful-
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> A love sincere! And you really could feel that, Roxane?
> 
> ROXANE:
> Yes, I felt it!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> And so you have come…
> 
> ROXANE:
> Oh, Christian, my true love! Yes, I have come to you! If I were to throw myself down on my knees, I know you would lift me up. Therefore, I lay my soul down at your feet, and it cannot be raised. I've come to beg your forgiveness. And it seems a good time to ask for forgiveness, now that death is so near. I ask you to forgive me for the insult I did to you when I first loved you only for your handsome face!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> [horror-stricken] Roxane!
> 
> ROXANE:
> And later, when I grew less frivolous, I began to love you not just for your beauty, but for also for your soul. I loved you for both of these things at once!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> And now?
> 
> ROXANE:
> Ah! And now, your true self has triumphed over your appearance! I now love you only for your soul!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> [stepping backward] Oh, Roxane!
> 
> ROXANE:
> But be happy. It must be torture for any noble soul to be loved only for beauty. For beauty is a poor disguise that is soon worn threadbare by time. Your dear thoughts have outshined the handsome face that won me in the beginning. And now I see clearer. Now I no longer see your beauty at all!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> Oh!
> 
> ROXANE:
> Do you still doubt your victory?
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> [pained] Oh, Roxane!
> 
> ROXANE:
> I know. You cannot believe in such a love yet.
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> I don't ask for such a love as that! All I want is for you to love me more simply!
> 
> ROXANE:
> Like so many other women have loved you? For shame! Let me show you a better kind of love!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> No! The first one was better!
> 
> ROXANE:
> Oh, how wrong you are! The way I love you now is the best kind of love! I love you for your true self. If you were less handsome-
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> Hush!
> 
> ROXANE:
> I would love you still! Yes, even if you became ugly-
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> No! Don't say it!
> 
> ROXANE:
> Yes, I will say it!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> Even if I were ugly?
> 
> ROXANE:
> Yes, even so, I swear I'd love you still!
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> My God!
> 
> ROXANE:
> Are you content at last?
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> [in a choked voice] Yes.
> 
> ROXANE:
> What's wrong?
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> [gently pushing her away] Nothing. I just need to have a word with someone. Just one moment.
> 
> ROXANE:
> But…
> 
> CHRISTIAN:
> [pointing to the CADETS] Those poor fellows are being deprived of you while you're here with me. Go on and speak to them and smile at them before they die.
> 
> ROXANE:
> [deeply moved] Dear Christian!
> 
> [She goes up to the CADETS, who respectfully crowd around her.]
> 
> •According to ancient Greek mythology, Helen was the most beautiful woman in the world. Her abduction by Paris was the incident that set off the Trojan War.
> •thoughtless, careless
> •Roxane's statement illuminates an important theme of the play: the idea that inner beauty is more substantial than outer beauty, and that intelligence is more important than appearance. The statement also emphasizes the irony that is occurring during the scene. While Roxane believes that her statement will make Christian realize that she loves him for his inner worth, Christian hears the statement as proof that she does not love him for who he is at all. Her love belongs, instead, to the person who wrote the letters. While Christian and the audience know that Cyrano wrote the letters, Roxane is unaware.
> 
> it is long enough. Good reading. Love is a long trip.
> 
> Martin


I shall memorize this tonight and slowly throughout the day say my lines in order, at appropriate times in the conversation.

...now just to figure out how to get her to say her lines and she'll surly be mine for eternity.


----------



## Philip

Holy crap, is it the girl we briefly see in your video?



Philip said:


> [...] and more importantly, did you bang that punk chick after the show?


I was right on the money


----------



## Turangalîla

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Because I don't believe in religion.


And I don't believe in horoscopes. Fair enough.


----------



## Kopachris

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> HA! Thought you might have been. Especially in your comments in that How Often Are You Sad thread.
> 
> I am the complete opposite to you in terms of personality. Me is a Cancer.


I'd be interested in finding out what you'd guess me to be.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> I'd be interested in finding out what you'd guess me to be.


I'd have to stalk you for a bit.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> HA! Thought you might have been. Especially in your comments in that How Often Are You Sad thread.
> 
> I am the complete opposite to you in terms of personality. Me is a Cancer.


And my advice is to not talk to anyone who is a Cancerion! (Did I spell that right?) And who adds up to a 7. ut: (There, now lets bring Numerology into the conversation!).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> And my advice is to not talk to anyone who is a Cancerion! (Did I spell that right?) And who adds up to a 7. ut: (There, now lets bring Numerology into the conversation!).


According to a demographics poll earlier in the year, Cancer was the most common star sign on TC. And don't talk about numerology, Dodecaplex isn't here and it will make me sad if he doesn't give any comments. Since he was banned, numbers really have lost their meaning in the community forum.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> According to a demographics poll earlier in the year, Cancer was the most common star sign on TC. And don't talk about numerology, Dodecaplex isn't here and it will make me sad if he doesn't give any comments. Since he was banned, numbers really have lost their meaning in the community forum.


Where's this poll? I wish to see it.

What's he got to do with numbers? 0_o


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Where's this poll? I wish to see it.
> 
> What's he got to do with numbers? 0_o


Dodie had a number fetish. I'll go find the poll.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Dodie had a number fetish. I'll go find the poll.


Really? But he didn't have anything to do with Numerology did he? Numerology is fun anyways.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Really? But he didn't have anything to do with Numerology did he? Numerology is fun anyways.


Not numerology I don't think.

From what I can recall his interests on his profile were as he called "The Three Fs." I can't remember what the first two were but I can remember that the last one was "mating." :lol: I think perhaps "physics" may have been another one.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

To see poll, click on this thing --> .


----------



## Moira

So, Iforgotmypassword, what has transpired?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> Holy crap, is it the girl we briefly see in your video?
> 
> I was right on the money


Haha not quite man, though I do have her on another recording if you'd like me to pm you the link.



Moira said:


> So, Iforgotmypassword, what has transpired?


Well I've talked with her a bit more now and it's pretty undeniable that she likes me. I'm meeting up with my friend and her today to play some music, so I'll probably just let my friend know today that I kinda have a thing for her and the feeling seems to be mutual.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Well I've talked with her a bit more now and it's pretty undeniable that she likes me. I'm meeting up with my friend and her today to play some music, so I'll probably just let my friend know today that I kinda have a thing for her and the feeling seems to be mutual.


YOU'LL DO NO SUCH THING. Draw your sword and KILL HIM RIGHT WHERE HE STANDS! Do anything to protect your love! Don't let her fall into the hands of EVIL!!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Since this thread went off topic long ago, may I have an inquiry on the opposite spectrum? (i.e. Guy advice)

Well, I have this dear friend I talk to, we're really intimate, and have been for several years. We also have never met in person, only talked on facebook, and used skype. 

Well, I was telling him that I had tried on a fantastic headjoint for my flute that I really want to buy now. In the Flute World, Lafin headjoints are really prestigious, and used by many professionals.

His comment:
"maybe somebody can help you with buying that"



Is he implying what I think he is? I sorta let the comment go semi-ignored, but I didn't forget.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> YOU'LL DO NO SUCH THING. Draw your sword and KILL HIM RIGHT WHERE HE STANDS! Do anything to protect your love! Don't let her fall into the hands of EVIL!!!!


That was my backup plan, thanks.


Huilunsoittaja said:


> Since this thread went off topic long ago, may I have an inquiry on the opposite spectrum? (i.e. Guy advice)
> 
> Well, I have this dear friend I talk to, we're really intimate, and have been for several years. We also have never met in person, only talked on facebook, and used skype.
> 
> Well, I was telling him that I had tried on a fantastic headjoint for my flute that I really want to buy now. In the Flute World, Lafin headjoints are really prestigious, and used by many professionals.
> 
> His comment:
> "maybe somebody can help you with buying that"
> 
> 
> 
> Is he implying what I think he is? I sorta let the comment go semi-ignored, but I didn't forget.


Well it sounds like he _could_ be offering to help you buy an expensive headjoint. Are you two living in relatively the same area? or pretty far apart?


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> YOU'LL DO NO SUCH THING. Draw your sword and KILL HIM RIGHT WHERE HE STANDS! Do anything to protect your love! Don't let her fall into the hands of EVIL!!!!


I agree with CoAG, dueling to the death is the only honorable way to end this matter.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I shall memorize this tonight and slowly throughout the day say my lines in order, at appropriate times in the conversation.
> 
> ...now just to figure out how to get her to say her lines and she'll surly be mine for eternity.


This is just so funny. OMG! Try to memorize it in the original language. In French, I read it in French when I was 18. I loved it! I wish I could read each author in his/her language! I never could read Pushkin in Russian...but I am sure one day I will.

Martin, a dreamer


----------



## Vaneyes

If you remember only one thing, remember that one is the loneliest number.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Iforgotmypassword said:


> That was my backup plan, thanks.
> 
> Well it sounds like he _could_ be offering to help you buy an expensive headjoint. Are you two living in relatively the same area? or pretty far apart?


Maybe 1000 miles away. We don't even know each others addresses :lol: just cities, so he couldn't mail me anything.

He has plans...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Since this thread went off topic long ago, may I have an inquiry on the opposite spectrum? (i.e. Guy advice)
> 
> Well, I have this dear friend I talk to, we're really intimate, and have been for several years. We also have never met in person, only talked on facebook, and used skype.
> 
> Well, I was telling him that I had tried on a fantastic headjoint for my flute that I really want to buy now. In the Flute World, Lafin headjoints are really prestigious, and used by many professionals.
> 
> His comment:
> "maybe somebody can help you with buying that"
> 
> 
> 
> Is he implying what I think he is? I sorta let the comment go semi-ignored, but I didn't forget.


In order to help you I need to ask you a few questions:

What is your star sign? What is his star sign? What is his mother's star sign? Does he have nice boobs? Did you meet at an online dating site?

Here's two for you to think about:
If he is a Gemini he probably wants to be friends (although if you manage to say the right words something might happen between you two although you will feel more like friends)
If he is a Cancer he _definitely _has a thing for you.

Regards,
Match-maker COAG. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> In order to help you I need to ask you a few questions:
> 
> What is your star sign? What is his star sign? What is his mother's star sign? Does he have nice boobs? Did you meet at an online dating site?
> 
> Here's two for you to think about:
> If he is a Gemini he probably wants to be friends (although if you manage to say the right words something might happen between you two although you will feel more like friends)
> If he is a Cancer he _definitely _has a thing for you.
> 
> Regards,
> Match-maker COAG. :tiphat:


LOL are you that supersticious??? :lol:

Let me PM you.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Since this thread went off topic long ago, may I have an inquiry on the opposite spectrum? (i.e. Guy advice)
> 
> Well, I have this dear friend I talk to, we're really intimate, and have been for several years. We also have never met in person, only talked on facebook, and used skype.
> 
> Well, I was telling him that I had tried on a fantastic headjoint for my flute that I really want to buy now. In the Flute World, Lafin headjoints are really prestigious, and used by many professionals.
> 
> His comment:
> "maybe somebody can help you with buying that"
> 
> 
> 
> Is he implying what I think he is? I sorta let the comment go semi-ignored, but I didn't forget.


this is, i think, less under the domain of "guy advice" and more under the domain of "communication advice" but either way:

firstly, two simple things i think are fairly true statements relevant to your situation- 

people often speak vaguely or ambiguously (sometimes intentionally, other times unintentionally)
when faced with ambiguity, people have a tendency to "hear what they want to hear"/project subconscious desires onto the ambiguity

when people say things to me that are unclear i prefer not to mythologize them by allowing their ambiguity to ferment. ambiguity which has projections of subconscious desire thrust upon it is far from clarification- it is a step away from delusion. clarification is key: when confronted with a statement whose meaning does not immediately present itself to you, simply respond "how do you mean?" or "can you clarify?"

asking for clarification _before_ playing out every potential possibility in your mind saves a lot of trouble in the end. just ask "how do you mean?".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MJTTOMB said:


> just ask "how do you mean?".


That's too easy. 

Let me PM


----------



## Turangalîla

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Does he have nice boobs?


That's a little bit perverted...


----------



## Klavierspieler

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> That's a little bit perverted...


Why? Do you have nice boobs?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That's too easy.
> 
> Let me PM


You still haven't given me enough information.

FOR GOD'S SAKE ANSWER THE BLOODY QUESTIONS

Regards,
Match-maker COAG :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

For all those people who want to know how to attract the guy/girl that they like, I will be starting a thread on this subject in a couple of hours when I come back on TC. 

Until then,
Match-maker COAG :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You still haven't given me enough information.
> 
> FOR GOD'S SAKE ANSWER THE BLOODY QUESTIONS
> 
> Regards,
> Match-maker COAG


Well in some cases it's not proper to talk about someone too intimately behind their back yet in a public setting, right? For sake of honor, I go no further, I'm sorry.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> For all those people who want to know how to attract the guy/girl that they like, I will be starting a thread on this subject in a couple of hours when I come back on TC.
> 
> Until then,
> Match-maker COAG :tiphat:


I think I may have helped start something I shouldn't have...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> I think I may have helped start something I shouldn't have...


I finished it. It's quite long so I'll show you one now to see what you think:

*How to attract Cancer*
These people are very complicated. You must be the first to tell Cancer your feelings towards them. If they are interested in you they will never be direct about it and they will hide these feelings. If they are interested in you they would often give you lavish gifts and it is best to acknowledge and accept them. This will make them very happy. Their biggest fear is a rejection and if you're the one to tell them your feelings towards them first they will become more direct with you. The good news is that they fall in love easily. These people are emotionally very delicate and don't rush into any relationship or make them decide on the spot because they will become very shy. You must build trust with these people and they will become closer to you. Compliment them, but be careful because they can sometimes think that you're complimenting them just for the sake of it. Tell them all your problems and ask them for advice. They love to help others. Take them to a museum, a concert, a nice restaurant etc. as they like lavish experiences such as these. Be patient and be very affectionate towards them and your fulfilled relationship can last for a long time


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I finished it. It's quite long so I'll show you one now to see what you think:
> 
> *How to attract Cancer*
> These people are very complicated. You must be the first to tell Cancer your feelings towards them. If they are interested in you they will never be direct about it and they will hide these feelings. If they are interested in you they would often give you lavish gifts and it is best to acknowledge and accept them. This will make them very happy. Their biggest fear is a rejection and if you're the one to tell them your feelings towards them first they will become more direct with you. The good news is that they fall in love easily. These people are emotionally very delicate and don't rush into any relationship or make them decide on the spot because they will become very shy. You must build trust with these people and they will become closer to you. Compliment them, but be careful because they can sometimes think that you're complimenting them just for the sake of it. Tell them all your problems and ask them for advice. They love to help others. Take them to a museum, a concert, a nice restaurant etc. as they like lavish experiences such as these. Be patient and be very affectionate towards them and your fulfilled relationship can last for a long time


... this sounds exactly like me.


----------



## Kopachris

Iforgotmypassword said:


> ComposerOfAvantGarde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished it. It's quite long so I'll show you one now to see what you think:
> 
> *How to attract Cancer*
> These people are very complicated. You must be the first to tell Cancer your feelings towards them. If they are interested in you they will never be direct about it and they will hide these feelings. If they are interested in you they would often give you lavish gifts and it is best to acknowledge and accept them. This will make them very happy. Their biggest fear is a rejection and if you're the one to tell them your feelings towards them first they will become more direct with you. The good news is that they fall in love easily. These people are emotionally very delicate and don't rush into any relationship or make them decide on the spot because they will become very shy. You must build trust with these people and they will become closer to you. Compliment them, but be careful because they can sometimes think that you're complimenting them just for the sake of it. Tell them all your problems and ask them for advice. They love to help others. Take them to a museum, a concert, a nice restaurant etc. as they like lavish experiences such as these. Be patient and be very affectionate towards them and your fulfilled relationship can last for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ... this sounds exactly like me.
Click to expand...

Me too, and probably half of TC.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hence, my distrust of Horoscopes


----------



## Vaneyes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> For all those people who want to know how to attract the guy/girl that they like....


Buy my new after shave MONO, and perfume STEREO.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Kopachris said:


> Me too, and probably half of TC.


Well actually the only major difference that I see is that I don't give anyone but myself lavish gifts


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Random distributions of space dust and gas and radiation has nothing to do with a person's personality


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

regressivetransphobe said:


> Random distributions of space dust and gas and radiation has nothing to do with a person's personality


I disagree entirely


----------



## Philip

Just read the Game by Neil Strauss and you'll be on your way


----------



## Badinerie

regressivetransphobe said:


> Random distributions of space dust and gas and radiation has nothing to do with a person's personality


No thats not true. I get really cranky when I get Random distributions of space dust and gas and radiation...


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Why do I get the feeling that I'm already pushing this girl away?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Why do I get the feeling that I'm already pushing this girl away?


Find out where her erogenous section is and you won't get that feeling anymore. :tiphat:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Find out where her erogenous section is and you won't get that feeling anymore. :tiphat:


Perhaps...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Find out where her erogenous section is and you won't get that feeling anymore. :tiphat:


Let me see... Erogenous... Your wallet?

Martin


----------



## Praeludium

Can I squat this thread ?

I'm becoming quite enamoured (warning : I don't know if it corresponds to the french word "enamouré" which suggest something shallower than "amoureux", ie. in love) of... a violin teacher of my conservatory ! 
Now, that's stupid I know. There's isn't _that much_ of age difference, I think it's her fist year of teaching or something like that. The problems :

- I don't know her. Seriously. I vaguely met her when I was discussing with my piano teacher. Then we just said "hello" (I actually was saying "kjherhgrh-hello" and I think she interpreted this as a lack of politeness haha). Apart from that I barely know her. Never really talker to her.
- She's teaching at the regional conservatory where I'm studying. This is just not the same status. 
- She knows all the other teachers of course, including my piano teacher who is accompanist there and must be about the same age.
- She does (of course) not care about me. This is the kind of persons who please everyone, I think (not sure). Sometimes I got a nice glance (that makes me happy for a few minutes lol) but I think she's just trying to be nice with that strange boy.

Now, what I should I do ? This is getting on my nerves, and becoming a bit obsessing.
I thought about trying to talk to her, but I don't see how the hell I could get to know as a person a teacher at the conservatory. I don't even see where. 
Moreover there are great odds I'd just embarrass her (and myself), since I just don't know how to talk pleasantly on demand.

Anyone know how I could settle this ? This already dead for this summer since the courses are finished and will only begin again in September. I don't ask how to seduce her. I'm not stupid and I just don't fit relationships. I just ask how to get over this.

I precise, I'm a balance. I refuse any plan which doesn't include a magic sword, a lute and disguising myself into a bard. thanks.


----------



## Philip

it's called a crush


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> Can I squat this thread ?
> 
> I'm becoming quite enamoured (warning : I don't know if it corresponds to the french word "enamouré" which suggest something shallower than "amoureux", ie. in love) of... a violin teacher of my conservatory !
> Now, that's stupid I know. There's isn't _that much_ of age difference, I think it's her fist year of teaching or something like that. The problems :
> 
> - I don't know her. Seriously. I vaguely met her when I was discussing with my piano teacher. Then we just said "hello" (I actually was saying "kjherhgrh-hello" and I think she interpreted this as a lack of politeness haha). Apart from that I barely know her. Never really talker to her.
> - She's teaching at the regional conservatory where I'm studying. This is just not the same status.
> - She knows all the other teachers of course, including my piano teacher who is accompanist there and must be about the same age.
> - She does (of course) not care about me. This is the kind of persons who please everyone, I think (not sure). Sometimes I got a nice glance (that makes me happy for a few minutes lol) but I think she's just trying to be nice with that strange boy.
> 
> Now, what I should I do ? This is getting on my nerves, and becoming a bit obsessing.
> I thought about trying to talk to her, but I don't see how the hell I could get to know as a person a teacher at the conservatory. I don't even see where.
> Moreover there are great odds I'd just embarrass her (and myself), since I just don't know how to talk pleasantly on demand.
> 
> Anyone know how I could settle this ? This already dead for this summer since the courses are finished and will only begin again in September. I don't ask how to seduce her. I'm not stupid and I just don't fit relationships. I just ask how to get over this.
> 
> I precise, I'm a balance. I refuse any plan which doesn't include a magic sword, a lute and disguising myself into a bard. thanks.


Consult me. :tiphat:


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Consult me. :tiphat:


CoAG's reponse: you must stalk her!


----------



## Philip

aleazk said:


> CoAG's reponse: you must stalk her!


No. You have to Demonstrate Higher Value, and stalking is exactly the opposite of that. You must ignore her until one day you bump into her and ask:

"Oh, hi. Are you a teacher here?

Subsequently "negging" her, when possible. A neg consists of a compliment that makes the target self-conscious, for example:

"That's a really nice dress, Ms. X, it makes your legs seem longer than they really are." or 
"Your dentition is really flawless, Ms. X... you have something in your teeth, right there, yeah."


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Philip said:


> "That's a really nice dress, Ms. X, it makes your legs seem longer than they really are." or
> "Your dentition is really flawless, Ms. X... you have something in your teeth, right there, yeah."


Those are horrible things to say! She's more likely to slap you in face. (Well I would anyway. )


----------



## Philip

MaestroViolinist said:


> Those are horrible things to say! She's more likely to slap you in face. (Well I would anyway. )


They're only examples to demonstrate the general idea. Google gives me these popular and more subtle examples:

_+ "You have a very pretty face, but you should use less makeup. Makeup should be used to enhance a woman's beauty, not hide it."_

_+ "You have really beautiful hair. **pause** You should grow it (shorter/longer). It would go much better with the shape of your face."_


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Philip said:


> They're only examples to demonstrate the general idea. Google gives me these popular and more subtle examples:
> 
> _+ "You have a very pretty face, but you should use less makeup. Makeup should be used to enhance a woman's beauty, not hide it."_
> 
> _+ "You have really beautiful hair. **pause** You should grow it (shorter/longer). It would go much better with the shape of your face."_


Right... filler


----------



## Philip

MaestroViolinist said:


> Right... filler


It's a proven method.


----------



## Meaghan

Philip said:


> It's a proven method.


If that's so, it's too bad. I personally would not feel good about catching somebody's interest (or whatever) by deliberately making them feel insecure or uncomfortable. Even if it worked, it wouldn't be worth feeling like a douche. Plus, it has always seemed rather rude to me to give unsolicited appearance advice. I would be offended if someone I didn't know well recommended that I wear less makeup or change my hair.


----------



## Philip

Meaghan said:


> If that's so, it's too bad. I personally would not feel good about catching somebody's interest (or whatever) by deliberately making them feel insecure or uncomfortable. Even if it worked, it wouldn't be worth feeling like a douche. Plus, it has always seemed rather rude to me to give unsolicited appearance advice. I would be offended if someone I didn't know well recommended that I wear less makeup or change my hair.


You're an exception


----------



## Philip

This is only one tool in the toolbox, the great picture is demonstrating higher value and being aware of social interactions. I've personally never used the 'neg' technique. But i know girls can't stand being ignored, for one..


----------



## Kopachris

Praeludium said:


> I'm becoming quite enamoured (warning : I don't know if it corresponds to the french word "enamouré" which suggest something shallower than "amoureux", ie. in love)


"Enamored" is definitely the correct word. _Tu as le béguin pour elle._ (I sure hope I said that right. So many pronouns to choose from!)

Also, I'd like to point out the last paragraph to everyone:


> Anyone know how I could settle this ? This already dead for this summer since the courses are finished and will only begin again in September. *I don't ask how to seduce her*. I'm not stupid and I just don't fit relationships. I just ask how to get over this.


My advice is to just wait it out. If you're that intent on not pursuing a relationship, your feelings will eventually subside.


----------



## aleazk

Philip said:


> This is only one tool in the toolbox, the great picture is demonstrating higher value and being aware of social interactions. I've personally never used the 'neg' technique. But i know girls can't stand being ignored, for one..


This is a very interesting point. Some girls, if not all :lol:, are very cryptical when they feel something for you, they are not going to say it to you. When I want to know, I run a little test . I ignore them for a while. You will see something odd , when you were at their feet (because we, men, are more obvious, at least I am), they treated you with ambiguity, but now, suddenly, they want to contact you. You must read carefully the intentions and intensity of these tries. Then you will know.


----------



## Praeludium

Kopachris said:


> "Enamored" is definitely the correct word. _Tu as le béguin pour elle._ (I sure hope I said that right. So many pronouns to choose from!)
> 
> Also, I'd like to point out the last paragraph to everyone:
> 
> My advice is to just wait it out. If you're that intent on not pursuing a relationship, your feelings will eventually subside.


You said that perfectly right 

Yeah I'll wait and see what happens. Anyway the conservatory is closed during summer so it's not like I had the choice.

Philip, the technique you quoted is err... strange q: I have no doubt its efficiency is proven but that's just... Ignoring, why not, but definitely no more lol.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> Right... filler


Nice.

I'd suggest: Your nose is growing as Pinnochio's. Are you a liar? DO NOT USE THIS!!!!!! You will lose her forever!

Martin, out of the blue, just for fun

:devil:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I had something infallibable...when I was young. No joking here.

tell her: " I like your shoes very much...or your hair is like silk... or what a nice purse." This is somebody usually other guys don't notice. *BEING DIFFERENT IS BEING THE CHOSEN*. This is what I learned.

Martin's old and good recipes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I had something infallibable...when I was young. No joking here.
> 
> tell her: I like your shoes very much...or your hair is like silk... or what a nice purse. This is somebody usually other guys don't notice. BEING DIFFERENT IS BEING THE CHOSEN. This is what I learned.
> 
> Martin's recipes.


What about "your hair reminds me of a painting by Jackson Pollock?"


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What about "your hair reminds me of a painting by Jackson Pollock?"


Well... Pollock, Kandinsky. Please don't listen to him. You are going to receive your walking papers ipso facto. LOL.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Well... Pollock, Kandinsky. Please don't listen to him. You are going to receive your walking papers ipso facto. LOL.


Oh. Because I told someone that yesterday.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh. Because I told someone that yesterday.


Was the result a slap to your face or she/ he just kicked your a...s? Or maybe he or she just laughed. Many people don't know this painter... Then, probably he/she didn't have any reaction at all. Tell us more.

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Was the result a slap to your face or she/ he just kicked your a...s? Or maybe he or she just laughed. Many people don't know this painter... Then, probably he/she didn't have any reaction at all. Tell us more.
> 
> Martin


I think I will get slapped in the face if I mention who it was and what happened.


----------



## Meaghan

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think I will get slapped in the face if I mention who it was and what happened.


Whatevs, we know exactly what's going on. Y'all ain't exactly discreet.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Meaghan said:


> Whatevs, we know exactly what's going on. Y'all ain't exactly discreet.


I didn't get it. I am dumb.

Martin


----------



## Klavierspieler

Praeludium said:


> I precise, I'm a balance. I refuse any plan which doesn't include a magic sword, a lute and disguising myself into a bard. thanks.


Not a half bad idea, you might just give it a go. Dress in a cape and hood, grow long hair and a mustache, find out if she has a boyfriend and if so challenge him to a duel. This done, you must go play your guitar under her window at night.


----------



## Philip

In the end, just be yourselves and everything will work out.......................................NOT


----------



## myaskovsky2002

No, no, no... Just old stuff.. You have "good, terrific" sites giving you the best idea...increase your DPDL. It really XPSLT !

Nbsujo


----------



## Klavierspieler

myaskovsky2002 said:


> No, no, no... Just old stuff.. You have "good, terrific" sites giving you the best idea...increase your DPDL. It really XPSLT !
> 
> Nbsujo


I think he has a little too much SPOO in his FLEEM for that.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I'm wondering how long does a thread live? People post plenty of things for about 4 or 5 days... After that, it becomes quiet... and after it dies. All seems to be diposable nowadays. It is really sad. This thread is dying, it is not an exception.

Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm wondering how long does a thread live? People post plenty of things for about 4 or 5 days... After that, it becomes quiet... and after it dies. All seems to be diposable nowadays. It is really sad. This thread is dying, it is not an exception.
> 
> Martin


Don't worry, in a few months when I have ruined my life over this girl and we break up violently with her keying my car and me eating her dog and I meet a new woman... I shall start a thread asking for advice.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Don't worry, in a few months when I have ruined my life over this girl and we break up violently with her keying my car and me eating her dog and I meet a new woman... I shall start a thread asking for advice.


I hope you like... Hot dogs

M.P.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I hope you like... Hot dogs
> 
> M.P.


I love them.

¡Como los perritos todos los dias!

Y gatitos tambien


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Don't worry, in a few months when I have ruined my life over this girl and we break up violently with her keying my car and me eating her dog and I meet a new woman... I shall start a thread asking for advice.


YAAAAAY!!!! I can't wait to give to some more advice!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Somebody underatood my message. LOL. I received this offer in the past almost every day, I changed my password and now it is going much better. I receive one every three weeks.

Martin, not a spamer


----------

